# What size rims can my car fit up to



## topj (May 9, 2006)

I Got a 92 Maxima, and i wanna put new rims on it whats the biggest size rims i can put on it ?
Thanks


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

you refering to diameter or width?


----------



## topj (May 9, 2006)

*both*

Both cause im thinkin bout getting some new rims and i wanna know like the max dimensions it can hold


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

*Rim Size*



topj said:


> I Got a 92 Maxima, and i wanna put new rims on it whats the biggest size rims i can put on it ?
> Thanks



When I had my 90' Maxima I had some 17x7.5 but you probably can do 18's, I would'nt do more than that altough I have seen guys with 20's on it probably rides rough.


----------



## topj (May 9, 2006)

haha ya thats why i was asking i dont wanna put 20s n dats ridin rough, im jus tryin na look smooth n ride smooth Ya Dig


----------



## elusivemax93 (Aug 12, 2006)

go max 19 x 8 anything wider will have tire rub or tire and wheel rub on ur shocks if the offsets arent right.


----------

